# Looking for english- italian tandem( like julia roberts in the movie lol)



## henriette87 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi , i'm Enrica and i'm 23 . 
I'm looking for english native speakers ( more or less my age or a bit older ) to talk , go out together ,and who knows become friends !I will help you with ur italian if u'll help me with my english! the best way to learn is conversation in everyday life! i'm loosing my english becauuse i don't practice it everyday !!
thank u 
Enrica


----------

